# How to mount *.nrg/*.iso Image



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

I have some movie VCDs copied to HDD in Nero-nrg-images. How do I mount them to view the movies. Basically I am looking at a Demon Tools type of application.

And how to view *.iso image as well.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 9, 2007)

When you know about Demon Tools , then why asking it over here dude, demon tools is one of the best for Virtual Drives.

From Demon tools option, enable a drive.
From the System tray, right click the demon tool option, select the virtual drive, select mount image. and choose your image.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

I mean for Linux, does Demon Tools work in Linux also? I did not know that!


----------



## eddie (Mar 9, 2007)

Install Kommander and p7zip in your distro (if not already installed) and then download & install AcetoneISO from the following link
*digilander.libero.it/acetoneiso/


> 1) Mount and Unmount  ISO, MDF, NRG (if iso-9660 standard)
> 2) Convert BIN/CUE, MDF, NRG, CCD/IMG, CDI, XBOX, B5I/BWI, PDI, DAA to ISO
> 3) Burn Your ISO, CUE, TOC images directly in K3b
> 4) Blank Your CD/DVD ReWritable
> ...


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh! sorry forgot to mention I am using Open Suse 10.2. 

But the installation hangs at Software Installer "Showing Getting Install List....." Nothing is happening thereafter...


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 9, 2007)

*Mounting NRG images.*

1. Install the package "nrg2iso" 
2. Convert the nrg image to iso.

```
$ nrg2iso  filename.nrg
```

*Mounting ISO images.*

1. Create a target directory where you want to mount the ISO image

```
$ su
# mkdir /mnt/iso
```
2. Mount the iso image as ISO9660 filesystem.

```
# mount -t iso9660 -o loop  filename.iso   /mnt/iso
```
3. Now open your file manager and browse away the contents of the ISO image.


----------



## eddie (Mar 10, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> But the installation hangs at Software Installer "Showing Getting Install List....." Nothing is happening thereafter...


 It happens in openSUSE when you have lots of sources mentioned in YaST and all of them are set to "refresh". Then every time you start YaST to add/remove programs, it updates your file list from the servers which takes time to download. Now you have two options:
1) Wait for YaST to download files and it will eventually start.
2) Set all the sources not to auto-refresh and refresh manually.


----------



## dissel (Mar 10, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> 2) Set all the sources not to auto-refresh and refresh manually.



Thanks a Lot for the info.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 10, 2007)

Finally I installed AcetoneISO. Now the issues is that I am not able to mount it. It is asking for a folder to moount, so I prepared a new folder called Nero in /home/gomzy/Documents/

It is then asking for the root pasword, and then a message says that it can't mount.

It is a problem with the .nrg file? coz I read somewhere that it got some issues with certain types of .nrg files.


----------



## eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> It is a problem with the .nrg file? coz I read somewhere that it got some issues with certain types of .nrg files.


 It means that .nrg file is not of iso9660 standard..I don't think you'll be able to work with it from linux. You can give nrg2iso (as mentioned by GNUrag) a try but my experience with non-iso9660 nrg images is that when they are converted to iso...they get corrupted and we can't mount the iso. You can try though.


----------

